# new guy with v8 260z



## ramseylaz (Aug 11, 2005)

hey guys new guy from the lazclub,This is not really a question or anything im just trying to see if there is anyone here with a v8z.to talk and share problems..blah blah blah..you get the idea.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.hybridz.org


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What he said.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Be nice now guys... He's a member from the Louisiana Z club. I'm trying to get some early Z guys here!

Don't make them go else where.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Be nice now guys... He's a member from the Louisiana Z club. I'm trying to get some early Z guys here!
> 
> Don't make them go else where.


We don't know much about V8 swaps here, though. So he was directed to a place where they _do_ know. Get some stock motored Z guys in here and it's all good.


----------



## ramseylaz (Aug 11, 2005)

*?*

fine then i'll go elsewhere.




Zen31ZR said:


> We don't know much about V8 swaps here, though. So he was directed to a place where they _do_ know. Get some stock motored Z guys in here and it's all good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ramseylaz said:


> fine then i'll go elsewhere.


Not that we don't want you here, just that about 99.9% of our posters have stock motors, albeit modified somewhat. I'm just assuming you'll want info we can't provide. We can discuss anything else about your car, just not your drivetrain.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Eric... Don't expect any of the others to come now...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

asleepz said:


> Thanks a bunch Eric... Don't expect any of the others to come now...


We don't have any V8 guys here, in all honesty. Maybe back long ago when I first came here.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I would be all for people who have done a V8 swap to be here. But the truth is, this is (nor any other Z forum that I've found) not the best place to find the help to the questions you really seek. Best of luck to them, but I don't see the answers appearing here any time soon.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not the fact he had a SBC powered Z... It's the fact you guys left a crappy impression when I'm trying to get more Z guys here. Now STFU, and quit trying to explain.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh, so somebody comes in here looking for advice from others with a similar vehicle, I shouldn't point them to where they can find such?  I think you need to follow your own advice..........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No, the fact was not that he had a chevy powered Z... It was the fact that I'm trying to get new users here..

So what WE don't know/want to let others we know (how hard can they really be) about SBCs. But if they had told their friends, "Oh yeah! NissanForums.com is a really nice friendly site" WTF makes you think we wouldn't have others come with SBC Zs... Just because we don't know doesn't mean potential members won't. Think before you speak old man


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I grew up around American V8 engines. I know a lot about them, but not how they behave in a swap situation. Well, not his kind of swap, anyway. Me and some friends dropped a 400M in a Mustang II a long time ago. It was wall to wall engine in that little car. Also did the now typical 427-in-a-Vega swap, 454 in a '73 El Camino, TPI into a carbed car, etc etc.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well maybe it would just be about typical engine problems... Not the whole swap era and installing... Obviously he's already done that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So, if he's having issues, then he should say so. Not just if there are any other V8 swap guys to talk to, because those we don't have. If he wants to come back, tell him to say whats on his mind. I'll help him if I can.


----------

